# 2nd times the charm



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Went out to our hunting property and set up in a corner about an hr before dark. Play some howls and pup distress with no action. Switched over to rabbit distress and let it play a while. Coyote came in along the tree line and was lookin for the sound. I turned on the motion feather and he came right in. Stopped him about 20 feet in front of the caller. This is my second time out and my first yote.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nasty looking yote!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats on your first!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Perfect! 

Time to invite your buddies over for a nice stir fry


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice job! Keep at it.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Drop every one you see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Good work,im going Saturday and see if if I can get it done.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

This little fella came in too... Except for the tail, he was completely blonde.


----------

